# Limestone Shelbyville/Lowesw relationship



## stoatspur (Dec 13, 2013)

Reference the communication below, I still haven’t heard from a Lowes rep. Burks from Limestone contacted me by phone today but refuses to address the problem unless I agree to pay for transporting the machine to his dealership. 

From: Robert Langley [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, December 12, 2013 9:11 PM
To: '[email protected]'
Subject: my purchase

I recently, 11/19/2013, purchased a John Deere D130 riding mower from your store in Shelbyville, Kentucky. I was assured the mower had been properly prepped by a technician from a local John Deere dealer, Limestone, in Shelbyville. The mower was delivered late the following Tuesday.
When I attempted to start the mower the following day, the starting system responded as if the battery was discharged. After only five minutes or so on a battery charger, the mower started. This scenario repeated over the next week or so. 
I contacted Limestone at about 4:20 p.m. 12/12/2013. The rep I talked to told me essentially that if I returned the mower to their store, they would determine if the problem was warranty related. He specifically told me that he suspected it was nothing but a corroded battery terminal for which I would be charged to correct. This after barely three weeks of use. He advised me that if the battery was defective, they would supply a replacement to be installed by myself. I explained to him that I was recovering from recent shoulder surgery and was unable to effect these repairs. He said, “Too bad.” A subsequent conversation with a supervisor concerning the same issue resulted in my receiving a tongue lashing after I used the word “hell”. 
I was informed that this person was a “good Christian man” and that he was refusing to discuss the matter further.
As it happens, I am not a Christian: I am, however, a customer. One, I might add, who has spent several thousand dollars with your corporation over the past few years. I have left two messages for the store manager in Shelbyville this afternoon. No reply.
I spent $2,075.48 on this product. It was obviously defective as received. If arrangements can’t be made for warranty repairs at my residence, at no charge to me, I intend to return the mower for a refund, including the charges for delivery of the defective product.


----------

